# Running- Best way to increase distance safely



## Bkhollan (Aug 18, 2009)

Bella is now just over two years old, but I have been running with her for the last 3 weeks. I am just wanting some advice on what is the best way to increase the distance of my runs safely with her. My pace is generally 9:15 to 9:30 a mile so I don't run very fast. I don't ever plan to run more than 5 miles with her. I just want her to come on my weekday runs, and I will do my weekend long-run alone once I built up again to that point.

I live in Indiana so the heat is a factor this time of year. Due to this, I normally run with her in the evening about an hour before dark to let the temperature drop as much as I can.

She is healthy and in good shape due to being walked 1-3 times each day along with playing outside at her own pace for a few hours each day. I started her off with a mile jog for the first two weeks running every other day so she and I get a day off to recover although we do walk on the off days. The third week, I went up to 1.5 miles keeping the same running schedule. Today was the start of the 4th week, and we went 2 miles. She seemed tired at the end, but not exhausted or overheated. She came inside, drank some water, and laid down panting after a few minutes. She was still breathing hard, but as soon as I said go for a walk she jumped up ready to go again with her tail wagging. Am I going to fast by adding 1/2 a mile each week? I check on her during the runs to make sure shes not wanting to stop, and I always check her pads after the run.

I just wanted to know what other people did when they started running with their Goldens. Also does anyone have suggestions on a portable dog bowl that I can take with me? I like to carry a little water on any runs 3 miles or over.


----------



## puppylov (Jun 14, 2011)

So, I am still working on finding the right rescue golden, so certainly no expert - ha, not even a novice yet really, but have done some reading on the subject as I am hoping to take my dog on runs with me. 

I have seen several suggestions to use the Couch to 5K program to up the mileage for your pooch. Sounds like she might be a bit past beginner for this, but the walk/run tempos might be good for increasing mileage slowly and easily. Have you tried posting this on Runner's World forums? You might find more runners there that could give you some insight.


----------

